

Show HN: GOLO, a simple personal project management app - softwareman

GOLO: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getgolo.com<p>To be honest, its a personal itch project.<p>Reasoning behind the project is that I needed something extremely simple to do project management for very small teams (3-6).<p>Golo has only 2 entities in a project: task-name &amp; priority (0-1000).
Use priority number to group tasks together and order them too.<p>There is no concept of logins. An access link is emailed to you every time you request it including sign ups. The app has persistent sessions. Its not super secure by any standards and hence DO NOT put sensitive data in there. Its only for management purposes.<p>I know its not even Show-HN quality yet but I would love to get as much feedback as possible while I am building it rather than later. So thank you guys in advance for checking it out.
======
jakejake
Nice work, clean looking. There is something to be said for a simple but
useful app.

I were going to ask for one more field, I'd like to see a field for the task
owner (could just be simple text) at which point I think it would definitely
work for simple project management.

Of course a status field, notes and comments would make it a more complete
system, but I think certain types of projects can get away without those
things.

~~~
softwareman
Thanks a lot Jake.

Actually thats the idea behind it. So, I am planning to support all these
functionalities which you mentioned. In fact these features will be off by
default. You can enable it on need basis per project. But this is still in
development.

Do not forget to use it on your next simple project and give me feedback. Just
reply to the registration email.

------
robmarkg
I like it - not sure why "priority' is not used more - it is such a useful
construct. Instead of re-purposing it though, maybe add "tags' and still keep
it super lean

~~~
softwareman
I agree. I thought of tags but still went with priority because an open ended
priority serves two purposes: high level ordering as well as low level
ordering.

What I mean is that you can separate out very different tasks by giving them
far apart priorities and order and group sub-tasks/related-tasks by giving
them priorities closer by. Let me know what you think.

Or if you have a way in mind about tags, would love to hear your thoughts.

------
fiatjaf
This is a simple tool, but I see that it can be useful. However, why not use
other tools already built? Why not Trello?

~~~
softwareman
I agree. Trello is closest to what I needed. I do not have a strong reason to
not use Trello. I come from a background of using excel sheets for this task
and needed something in flatter structure. Trello seems more visual than I
need it to be.

I will understand if you didn't find my logic very convincing :).

------
softwareman
[http://getgolo.com](http://getgolo.com)

